
Making Emacs Popular Again - Tomte
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/819452/04a6728a07895762/
======
strangattractor
It was popular?

~~~
fpoling
When I studied physics 25 years ago in Bergen University in Norway Emacs was
used by most stuff and students. Most of the usage was writing papers/thesis
in LaTex followed by scripts for Matlab or similar systems.

